# DeAgostini Millennium Falcon partworks



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

For those who don't know about this. Released in the UK but I believe it will come down under and to the US at some point next year.

http://www.buildmillenniumfalcon.com/#home


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

rowdylex said:


> For those who don't know about this. Released in the UK but I believe it will come down under and to the US at some point next year.
> 
> http://www.buildmillenniumfalcon.com/#home


I dunno, they do a lot of this sort of thing that we in the U.S. never see.

And the sucker is going to be pretty darn big.

And again, the ESB version with the chipmunk cheeks. I know why they added that (to help the full size set piece hide it's extra support, which in Star Wars was disguised as fueling/whatever pipes. Wasn't it nice of the Empire to hook up consumables replenishment when the Falcon was docked in the Death Star?  ) but that doesn't mean I *like* it. I'm probably the only one who thinks that.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Interesting concept. You subscribe to 100 issues of a magazine and they send you the parts with each issue. In the end, looks like about $1,000.00 or so?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

jheilman said:


> Interesting concept. You subscribe to 100 issues of a magazine and they send you the parts with each issue. In the end, looks like about $1,000.00 or so?


With the 1st issue at about $4.30 and each issue after that at around $13.50... it'd be over $1300 bucks. :freak:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

lunadude said:


> With the 1st issue at about $4.30 and each issue after that at around $13.50... it'd be over $1300 bucks. :freak:


Very true.

But then again, how much would a 'prop replica' from some company cost, even if mass produced? Over $2k? Closer to $3000?

The real issue could be the time it'll take to build the whole thing. Months and months, one group of parts at a time. 

And woe, woe if there's a screwup at the Chinese factory. I seem to recall there were issues with that large scale Aston Martin DB 5 they produced, with the finish of the body parts not matching and such like. that would suck. Of course with something as battered as the Falcon maybe that's not an issue.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is a bit tempting- $14 each month and a little over eight years for a great display.
My biggest concern is getting into a long term commitment- not my side but what if the company stops production after six years?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> It is a bit tempting- $14 each month and a little over eight years for a great display.
> My biggest concern is getting into a long term commitment- not my side but what if the company stops production after six years?


That's 100% a valid concern.

The company has been around for a long time, they have a perfect track record of completing every 'line' started. They also have the cushion of being global.

BUT the world is becoming a harsh place for ANY kind of physical media. They do tend to 'over print' so if a person jumps in late they can buy back issues. Since the concept is rather 'all or nothing' one doesn't have to worry about a specific issue going OOP so you don't get the left rear landing leg and cockpit hallway wall cladding. But that overprinting means massive warehouse space.

What I'm saying is what any normal person thinks about in this current day. We have no idea what the world will be like over the next 8 years. Who can PLAN for 8 years out nowadays?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

rowdylex said:


> For those who don't know about this. Released in the UK but I believe it will come down under and to the US at some point next year.
> 
> http://www.buildmillenniumfalcon.com/#home


Saw this a while ago and even tried to subscribe, but don't see anywhere on the site indicating possible US sales.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

I had subscribed to this in England when it first was released, but they stopped it after 4 issues...apparently a common idea with Deaugstini, is to trial it first.
I did request a contact if they started up again and was pleasantly surprised when they emailed me to say that it was on the go and they would send me the first 5 parts free if I was interested!. (duh!).
But unfortunately the matter of terminal illness knocked it on the head. But I do still have my first 4 packs,and must say the quality is excellent.
They planned to release 4 issues a month, which would make the whole venture a little of 2 years. 
The model was based on the studio replica and would have been 30 odd inches long, with interior and lighting and landing legs!. More than the Master Replica one had and would have been slightly cheaper, plus you got the chance to build it...
if only...


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Hate to say it folks, but this ones a no go, the first 5 parts were all that was produced. I have a client here in the US who had been in contact with them for a bit. 

Officially this first run was to gauge interest & apparently there wasn't enough, also there may be some licensing issues now.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

orbital drydock said:


> Hate to say it folks, but this ones a no go, the first 5 parts were all that was produced. I have a client here in the US who had been in contact with them for a bit.
> 
> Officially this first run was to gauge interest & apparently there wasn't enough, also there may be some licensing issues now.



Now, I have to say, this is the first time I've ever heard of this happening. I mean, consider: The product has to be made, then broken down for parts, then the tooling has to be cut, the factory has to make plans, everything has to be scheduled long in advance... I just don't see how they could start such an event and just STOP. Once the project is green-lit it kind of takes on a life of its own.

You just can't tool the parts 'on the fly', you just can't.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

As Aeryn states, it looks like they've started up this venture again. Check out the page a little more closely ...

* "Coming Issues" include 2 and 3, so apparently only issue 1 has started shipping thus far.
* The page includes the Disney logo, so this licensing has apparently taken place since Disney bought the franchise.
* The page is copyrighted and trademarked 2014.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Steve H said:


> Now, I have to say, this is the first time I've ever heard of this happening. I mean, consider: The product has to be made, then broken down for parts, then the tooling has to be cut, the factory has to make plans, everything has to be scheduled long in advance... I just don't see how they could start such an event and just STOP. Once the project is green-lit it kind of takes on a life of its own.
> 
> You just can't tool the parts 'on the fly', you just can't.


Yes, but if there are not enough people buying the magazine/parts it doesn't make financial since to keep creating the parts and distributing them. It's cost prohibitive whether or not the tooling is finished.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Steve H said:


> Now, I have to say, this is the first time I've ever heard of this happening. I mean, consider: The product has to be made, then broken down for parts, then the tooling has to be cut, the factory has to make plans, everything has to be scheduled long in advance... I just don't see how they could start such an event and just STOP. Once the project is green-lit it kind of takes on a life of its own.
> 
> You just can't tool the parts 'on the fly', you just can't.


Not me after being in manufacturing & production for over 17yrs.

Absolutely they can make tooling as they need it. I used to work in plastic extrusions & we would regularly get an assembly order & only have the tooling for the first parts of the assembly. Sometimes we would have to wait weeks on tooling for the next parts. Main reason was always the company needing the tooling didn't release, or have the funds yet. There was a famous wench company who was notorious for it. We would have the tooling for some of the parts, but not all & we couldn't make tooling for the other parts since they hadn't paid for it & this was a huge company with $$$.
A 12x12x10 piece of simple tooling will cost $50,000+.

It doesn't continue if they didn't see the support & funds required.



Paulbo said:


> As Aeryn states, it looks like they've started up this venture again. Check out the page a little more closely ...
> 
> * "Coming Issues" include 2 and 3, so apparently only issue 1 has started shipping thus far.
> * The page includes the Disney logo, so this licensing has apparently taken place since Disney bought the franchise.
> * The page is copyrighted and trademarked 2014.


* Issues 2 & 3 have been coming soon for almost a year.
* Anything with the Star Wars name attached must have licensing for the name Star Wars. Doesn't mean they've obtained full product licensing yet. May only have the license for what has already been produced.
* Their entire site has been updated to copyright 2014, also we're at the end of 2014, so 2014 doesn't mean much now.


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Aeryn43, very sorry to hear of your illness.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

orbital drydock said:


> Not me after being in manufacturing & production for over 17yrs.
> 
> Absolutely they can make tooling as they need it. I used to work in plastic extrusions & we would regularly get an assembly order & only have the tooling for the first parts of the assembly. Sometimes we would have to wait weeks on tooling for the next parts. Main reason was always the company needing the tooling didn't release, or have the funds yet. There was a famous wench company who was notorious for it. We would have the tooling for some of the parts, but not all & we couldn't make tooling for the other parts since they hadn't paid for it & this was a huge company with $$$.
> A 12x12x10 piece of simple tooling will cost $50,000+.
> ...


I bow to your obvious practical knowledge. 

Allow me to argue for a moment, a project like a giant model kit, with all it's myriad parts, the fact that the parts are actually finished (trimmed, painted, detailed) and it will require YEARS to complete means there's a huge logistics train that has to be engaged. Even if the model is completely prototyped in CG you still end up having to test the assembly due to the multi-media makeup of the parts. What works in the computer might not fit exactly right when the part is die-cast zinc fitting to ABS and there's no real way to know that until you make physical parts. 

Now, I suppose they could mill temp tooling out of aluminum filled epoxy and only go to steel later but that's still an upfront cost. I seem to recall epoxy tools were good for about 5000 shots (high pressure styrene) and that might be enough for their subscriptions. But they aren't doing that it seems.

Oh wait. DUH. The hangup is likely Japan. The publisher does a lot of business in Japan, they may have been waiting clearance to solicit the subscription in Japan but the recent Bandai acquisition (likely circa 2013) of the SW license may well have thrown a huge monkey wrench in the gears. Even if Bandai doesn't have any legal way to stop the magazine, the very fact there may be a rights conflict is going to take a couple of years of discussions and meetings and all the long slog of doing business in Japan.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Steve H said:


> I bow to your obvious practical knowledge.
> 
> Allow me to argue for a moment, a project like a giant model kit, with all it's myriad parts, the fact that the parts are actually finished (trimmed, painted, detailed) and it will require YEARS to complete means there's a huge logistics train that has to be engaged. Even if the model is completely prototyped in CG you still end up having to test the assembly due to the multi-media makeup of the parts. What works in the computer might not fit exactly right when the part is die-cast zinc fitting to ABS and there's no real way to know that until you make physical parts.
> 
> ...


One word "China", tell them what you want, send them the files & cash, done. If the company has their designs in order, China could have you up & running in about a month with full parts production. It's very different working with Chinese manufacturers, they move much, much quicker than here in the US. Again most of the hang up is a company not having things worked out, last minute design changes, funding problems, guy in charge went on vacation for 3 months, licensing, etc. 

True, but I wouldn't trust epoxy tooling for detailed parts with large production runs. If sections of the tooling fail, it can't be welded & repaired like stainless steel. 

You could be dead on about this, every time there's a license change, it jacks up the whole industry. Bandai could have some publishing rights that conflict. Since they have a license on models, could tie it up if they even suggested producing a falcon.

They may not have a way to stop the magazine, but they could stop the model production. There are also a lot of times when non-compete is written into the licensing contract. Bandai could have very easily requested that Lfilm not issue new licenses on specific models for a designated period of time. There's also the possibility that a license has been obtained for 2015 & on, which would keep things held up til Jan 1st.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep in mind that, as far as I'm aware, the magazine that comes with the parts (or, say, the starships in their Star Trek fleet publication) is basically a 'dodge' around various problems that come up, such as VAT or 'import classification' and such like.

The Japanese have had an entire industry built up around 'candy toys', where surprisingly well made, complex and interesting toys and models are sold with a token amount of candy, thus avoiding the tax structure for 'toy' and making it a 'food' item. 

anyway, the point of the exercise is to produce a large scale prop replica of the Falcon, not a magazine about the ship. 

But that DOES go to my earlier rant about physical media. It's getting harder and harder to actually sell a magazine (or magazine with stuff included) because there's such a growing death of locations that SELL such things as books and magazines. Mind, newsstand would be seen as bonus income, the subscriptions being the bread and butter. Even then, if you can't get placement, completely losing that income could kill the venture I expect. 

I don't know what's going on with news agents and bookstores in England, but here in the US of A the situation is beyond dire. One national book store chain, a partially national chain (Booksamillion), thousands of mom and pop stores closed, I think there may be only one national magazine distributor left now... yeah, if the Falcon magazine were to be launched at retail in the U.S. it would die a screaming death. 

Bah.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

after 2 weeks of tv advertising the first parts are in UK shops,I have subscribed because I have bought from DiAgostini before and never had a problem with their monthly builds,of course its common to mistake them for other companies that sell similar build models like Hatchette and Eaglemoss,cost works out at 100 issues at £8.99 from issue 3,£2.99 for issue 1 and issue 2 free if you subscribe so thats a grand total of £884.01 spread over 100 weeks just under 2 years or $1335.35,I like them because there are large versions of some of my favorite vehicles,Focker Dr1 in 1/8th scale,Tiger 1 in 1/16th,Lancaster BI in 1/32nd and an Aston Martin DB5(Bond)in 1/8th all with interiors or working parts,I am collecting at the moment the Black Pearl,a 1/12th Spitfire and have just finished collecting all the parts for a 1/2 scale suit of Japanese armour replica of Date Masamune
most of these I would not have been able to buy if they were for sale as a complete kit or as a finished article,try looking on ebay for instance for the 1/16th Zero by DiAgostine an all aluminium construct and not available,I hope they reissue it as its a stunner,I digress any way you can collect and still carry on with the other parts of your hobby and when its all together in one large box you can get started on it or build it as it arrives and watch it take shape over the weeks and months the choice is yours almost like building a billings or a guillows kit,I hope it becomes available in the US and other countries as it would be a shame to miss out on such a prize model of a great "Hunk of Junk"
cheers,
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

There is also a very possible rumor of them hitting the US soon!

Seems they were holding their cards really close to the table here. DeAg completely redid & retooled the original run & have massively increased detail for the remainder of the run. Added metal parts & quite a bit more!

So far UK release is in motion, & US release poss Feb.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I am very interested in subscribing when this is offered in the US. But, I have a few questions for those of you who have built these types of models in the past:

Just how rigid are these models once they are built? Do they flex or sag if picked up or moved? 

Is there any need to solder or otherwise bond together any of the support structure for added strength, or will the provided screws and brackets keep it solid and rigid enough?


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

Trek Ace said:


> I am very interested in subscribing when this is offered in the US. But, I have a few questions for those of you who have built these types of models in the past:
> 
> Just how rigid are these models once they are built? Do they flex or sag if picked up or moved?
> 
> Is there any need to solder or otherwise bond together any of the support structure for added strength, or will the provided screws and brackets keep it solid and rigid enough?


Go find the youtube video showing a metal inner structure.
Looks more then strong enough.

Here you go.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERHUGWQoF5I


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

In the interests of research and because it was only £2.99 I sprung for the first issue today.

The first issue comes attached to a giant card....



What you get....

Magazine....this includes assembly instructions for the parts in this issue along with various articles...



Series guide...basically a preview of what's coming...



Fold out blueprint showing the actual size of the finished model...



It's big....



The flipside of the blueprint shows interior views and also identifies the major structural components....



The parts themselves....

Self-adhesive translucent rear cockpit wall and moulded bulkhead....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Hull part...this is the roof of the corridor that leads to the starboard escape pod....





Cockpit floor with moulded centre console...



Diecast metal hull structural parts....



Quad gun assembly in diecast metal....comes with brass screws....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

So, is it worth it and what are the pros and cons? Well looking at the parts individually....

Cockpit Bulkhead....the printing on the instrument panel is excellent and presumably the holes in the bulkhead are there to allow light through when it is backlit. My only misgiving with this piece is that for the scale, supposedly 1:43, it's a little one-dimensional...if this was a regular kit this would be moulded with some relief on the individual panels.

The hull part....this is interesting as, to my eyes at least, this is an injection moulded _plastic_ part as opposed to the 'resin' described in the advertising. Hard to tell if it's styrene or ABS but it definitely doesn't feel like any resin I've ever come across. Detail is very good with no obvious flaws or seams on the visible outer surface. I think the material could easily take additional detailing or scribing if needed. The paint job is OK given that it's just a uniform colour that's had a minimal wash applied....interestingly the magazine says it will be featuring articles on additional weathering techniques. I'm certain that a lot of builders, if they are modellers, will want to repaint anyway....

Cockpit floor...this part is OK but I think most serious modellers would want some additional detailing and lighting on the console...

Metal structural framework....these are well cast and strong, they resist flexing or bending, it does make you wonder though how well these will stay together over time, if they will require additional bonding, will they creak or flex as the model is handled and what the total weight of the completed model will be...

Cast metal Quad Gun assembly....well cast with some fine detail, the odd thing about this is it's not painted and the instructions make no mention of this...not a problem for the seasoned modeller but not ideal for the casual builder...

Overall I think it's a nice looking kit. Is it worth the investment? Well I guess that's all relevant to whether you can afford it. Given the interest that's been shown in this on many of the forums I frequent, I'm almost certain that somebody out there will produce aftermarket parts for this and I'm also certain that some talented modellers out there will 
use this kit as the base for a museum quality replica. I have to admit I am sorely tempted to push the button on this.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

If they decide to offer it in the U.S., I'm in.....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A couple of hours work and I've assembled the guns....

Sanding the mating faces of the breech assembly reduces the gap between the parts but I then had to open up the groove a little more in each piece to allow the cradle to move....


The faces were sanded by rubbing each part on a piece of 240 grit wet and dry....


In addition to the gun barrels being loose, this piece from the top of the breech can be prised off and cleaned up...it was reattached using super glue....


The ends of the barrels were drilled out with a pin vice...


Breech assembled and barrels test fitted...I'll glue them in after painting....the three brass screws have a very fine thread which means they have to be tightened quite a long way before they finally stop.....


Just waiting for my next two issues to arrive...hopefully tomorrow....


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Got my issue 1 on monday and issue 2 with issue 3(free issue) and my free T-shirt(which actually fits...lol) today,looking at old threads on the deagostini forum it is certain that they have changed some of the pieces from when they first did a test run,I am not a member of that forum so cant comment on it,as far as the pieces are concerned there is some improvement in the initial hull pieces from the first couple of issues possibly for ease of assembly and as for the whole build...like miniature sun a more than competent modeler can make any amount of personal improvements and a begginer can build it straight from the packet and still have a great model to show for his time and cash,I'll just practice on my fine molds 72nd kit while collecting this beast,I have a few to be getting on with in the meantime
cheers,
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Turret from Part 2…..I’m not bothered about the paintjob as I’m going to do a full repaint however I am bothered about the wrong orientation of the window spokes….

Underneath you can see that the ‘key’ for the assembly matches the slot so it’s not the fault of whoever put it together but a moulding error….

Easily fixed though….I ran a blade around the seam on the underside a few times then simply pushed it out….

Cut the offending tab off and hey presto it’s fixed….I’m leaving mine loose for now till I find out how it’s glazed….

Test fit of the guns and it starts to look the part….


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The frames from Parts 1 and 2 laid out complete with connecting plates and screws….



And assembled….



The resulting structure is strong and rigid….



With the hull plate in place….



The fit is perfect….


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Sun, this is going to sound completely crazy, but looking at those frame parts, I get all itchy wanting to build that! I envy your journey. 

And I think I could live with the 'factory' paint job. I'm not insanely obsessive about the Falcon. I'd do the window mod like you did, but I suspect I would not have even thought about the slight mods you made into the cannon. 

Yesh, so silly to be excited by watching someone put something together.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Metal chess table just needs some seams polishing out and the sticker applied.....







I've got some sorter boxes ready to keep the smaller parts safe till it's completed....



There's a fair way to go yet....


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

This DeAgostini Falcon would and will be an epic build. I'd love to have the funds to go through with this.

I saw the Hasbro Millennium Falcon at Xmas time in the shops (only 60cm in size) and had to buy it. Straight out of the box the falcon is very bland, but I spent a couple of hours painting and installing LEDs and I must say its turned out pretty cool. I ended up hanging it in my cinema room together with the big 80cm Xwing that was in the shops at the same time.

All up cost less than a $100 (Aust) to complete, which is well within my budgetry range.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Ohh, that turned out VERY nice! Well done! So the dish and the guns are separate pieces and not just lumps?


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Yep - there's only two pieces to 'click on' (Dish and gun) plus a bunch of stickers. Detail is surprisingly high - for a kids toy. paint job took an hour and the lighting took another hour. It's a big ship for the money - although I'd love to build the DeAgostini.

I'll put up pics of the finished X-Wing as well in another thread under science fiction modelling.

Another pic of the Falcon hanging.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The two panels I've had so far.....the second one on the left is much lighter than the first, not a problem as I'm repainting them all but for anyone building it as it comes it could end up looking like a patchwork quilt....



The rear passenger seats were sanded lightly on the backs to level them off....





One simple improvement is to sand the headrests to the shape seen on the real thing...I also removed the boxy plinth under the seat....the arms looked too high to me so I cut them off, sanded them thinner, then repositioned them...





The cabin door is way too deep compared to the set....I suspect this was to allow DeAg to position the lighting module away from the bulkhead as it attaches to the back of the door....I used the sticker (still on it's backing) as a template to fabricate another door from styrene sheet....



Small sections of styrene strip were cemented inside the doorway to act as supports for the new door....am I the only person that thinks this part looks like a coffin?



The new door cemented in place....the sticker will be applied once I repaint the door surround....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The locating blocks for the rear seats were removed and replaced by a simple styrene plate with a thin section of aluminium tubing to act as a socket...



The rear seats had a column attached to the underside made from styrene rod and aluminium tube...



One seat was detailed on the back with styrene strip and rod to replicate the ones used on the set....





Seats placed in position...having one facing the side console adds some animation to the cockpit....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Brother, you are doing a lot more than just 'little clean up and tweaks here and there' work. 

I always assumed the rear seats in the Falcon cockpit were for a flight engineer and cargo/loadmaster or radio/navigator. I had the mental image of the ship being somewhat kinda sorta the DC-3 of space, see. That's 1977 thinking in action.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Apparently the US release of this has been pushed back to April.....however it is a phenomenal success in the UK...


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope so,I have the original re-issue MPC kit of the Millenium Falcon
that I have been meaning to give her the ultimate upgrading that
she deserves!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Apparently the DeAgostini Falcon launches in the US tomorrow


----------



## shabo451 (Jan 27, 2008)

Now available in the U.S. Ordered the Falcon as well as some extra/replacement parts from Shapeways. Very much looking forward to working on this. I am planning on adding additional lighting for fiber optics in the cockpit, main hold, hallways and gunwells.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I got my first month's package yesterday. It includes issues 1 through 4 of the UK release, with everything in blister packs instead of bags with header cards like the ones that Iain (Miniature Sun) sent me. Everything looks pretty darned awesome, but ...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I got my first month's package yesterday. It includes issues 1 through 4 of the UK release, with everything in blister packs instead of bags with header cards like the ones that Iain (Miniature Sun) sent me. Everything looks pretty darned awesome, but ...


Buuut you're already planning out replacement PE parts?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've had the UK parts from issues 1 through 8 for a while and have been studying them.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I've had the UK parts from issues 1 through 8 for a while and have been studying them.


How about a Han and Chewie set lol. I am sure you will be looking at the dash since it is not lit. Maybe some lights for the landing ramp as well.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I believe that Han and Chewie will be coming in future issues (and Luke & Leia?). Failing that, I'm sure the dedicated figure people can do better than I.

Yes, the dash will be being reworked for lighting, along with the sidewall control panels and the center console.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thought you guys stateside might like to see the progress on the lower hull by issue #15....I'm not building the interior until I have everything but I am putting the frame together....



Mightily impressed by the frame and the size is jaw-dropping....



Test fit of the hull plates shows the inconsistency of the panel shades....good job I'll be painting mine....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Man that's a beautiful looking thing going on. I would be lazy and instead of repainting I'd just do a wash on those lighter parts. Did I mention I can be lazy?


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Well after 2 years and 2 months of building, 2800 odd parts, plus 500+ manhours of painting and weathering I finally finished the Falcon today.

In need of a well earned Falcon break.

Comes in at just over 11kgs and 810mm long. Best build I've ever done.

I made a short youtube vid of the completed falcon showing lighting and operational ramp.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome, congrates on getting it done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful result! The weathering is top notch. :thumbsup:


----------

